# Old-Fashioned Sweet-Sour Cole Slaw



## lindatooo (May 19, 2004)

This is from the Brookville Hotel in Abilene, Kansas.  They serve a one meal menu - Fried Chicken Dinner w/all the trimmings - including a "relish tray" with spiced crabapples!  If you're in the area you don't want to miss it!


1 1/2 lb shreedded green cabbage
1 t salt
2/3 C sugar
1/3 C cider vinegar
1 C whipping cream (do not whip)

Place shredded cabbage in covered dish in refrigerator for several hours.  Mix ingredients in order given 30 minutes before serving.  Chill and serve.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 19, 2004)

How sweet is it Lindatooo?


----------



## lindatooo (May 21, 2004)

Not tooooo sweet, Sushi and most refreshing


----------



## RAYT721 (May 30, 2004)

*RE: Cole Slaw Recipe*

Having a cookout today and decided to give this a try. It's still chilling in the fridge but I cheated and snuck a taste. I like it already and it hasn't had a chance to blend the sweet with the sour yet. I give this a thumbs up, way up, on this one! Thanks for sharing!!! /rayt721; Cleveland, OH.


----------



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*I GOOFED!!!  *

Without question, this is the BEST cole slaw dressing I've ever had! However, I used a grater for the cabbage and it must have come out too fine because the end result looked like soup. There is nothing to chew on. As stated the dressing is VERY tasty but I think next time (and there WILL be a next time), I will probably get a bag of already shredded cole slaw mix and this will be the dressing that I use. I sure messed this one up but learned a lesson... there is a difference between shredding and grating!!!   /rayt721


----------

